
Difficult Clients Are Still Your Clients | Joanna Ciolek - jtrzpis
http://joannaciolek.com/wordpress/difficult-clients-are-still-your-clients/
======
terra_t
They shouldn't be.

Working in the job shop business I've seen that 20% of clients are responsible
for 80% of unprofitable projects.

They should be your competitor's clients -- your competitors will lose so much
money servicing them that your competitors won't be able to compete for and
service profitable clients.

